# I miss my hippy days



## Gracie (Oct 24, 2014)

So...I played with my van. It was a pain in the ass to try to figure HOW I wanted this but I knew WHAT I wanted. Bean bag chair? Nope. They cost 200 bucks plus. Make my own? No clue how and no sewing machine. Crib mattress? Again, too much. Yard sale one? Nah. Don't want one with pissy smell. Twin top mattress would have fit, but too long and didn't want to experiment with cutting it to size. Frame? Build one with wood, but that means getting hubby to do a project and I wanted to do it myself. So...been thinking on this for about a month. Finally it hit me. I have a twin bed metal frame. Just cut off 2 inches so it is not so long. Did it with a hack saw and my hands are paying for it now but it worked. Slid it right in the van after taking the seats out in the back. Slapped Gracies old eggcarton doggy bed in there after removing the cover and keeping just the foam, laid it on top of the plywood I had the lumber store cut to size for me, threw some blankies on top and some body pillows. Total cost to make a bed for my van? 40 bucks for the plywood. This is the results:







Front seat view looking to back area.






Looking in from slider side door. That box has storage stuff in it, plus there is extra storage underneath the frame.


----------



## Moonglow (Oct 24, 2014)

The modern conversion van....not much room for the orgy...


----------



## Gracie (Oct 24, 2014)

It's not a conversion van. Just a mini van. No orgies, lol. Too old. But, it sure is going to be comfy when I go to the beach and crawl in the back to snuggle up with a good book while listening to the surf. And Karma will enjoy it back there when I take her to let her run.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Oct 24, 2014)

Where's all the button-tucked crushed velvet?


----------



## pismoe (Oct 24, 2014)

I miss hippy chicks !!


----------



## Rikurzhen (Oct 24, 2014)

Let's see the mural.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 24, 2014)

I wished mine looked like that one!
Too lazy to go back outside to take a pic so here is what mine looks like via google (same color too)...minus the footrails which IS on mine.


----------



## Truman123 (Oct 24, 2014)

Have you considered investing in a ceiling mirror?


----------



## Gracie (Oct 24, 2014)

And the really nice thing about it is no need for drapes or mini blinds. Tinted windows! Can't see inside at all..unless someone peeks from the front windshield or side winders.


----------



## Rikurzhen (Oct 24, 2014)

Why did those decked out mural vans go out of style? Anyone know?


----------



## Gracie (Oct 24, 2014)

Truman123 said:


> Have you considered investing in a ceiling mirror?


Y'all got dirty minds, lol. Its just for going to the beach , being comfy while reading a book, napping to the sound of waves. Now..if I were much younger...I would go to Pismo and pick up some guys. Nowadays..meh.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 24, 2014)

Rikurzhen said:


> Why did those decked out mural vans go out of style? Anyone know?


They decided to paint on Uhauls instead. 
So many of my RL friends want a van too..like the mural one. They, too, miss the days of getting in it and just putting around with no need of a motel.


----------



## pismoe (Oct 24, 2014)

what is that nice looking mural van , maybe a 70s cheby , I don't know where they went although I s'pose that gas milage had something to do with their demise .     I don't know , just a guess .


----------



## Pogo (Oct 24, 2014)

Far out baby.  

You could also have gone with the makeshift water bed.  Just don't take any roads with curves on 'em....


----------



## Brucethethinker (Oct 24, 2014)

Sorry about showing off...






This is my Mercedes Benz sprinter van.  She was built to order for me in March, 2014.  I can stand up in it with my hat on, it has more room than my first college dorm room.  For a bed I just use a cot.  She gets 27 mpg on diesel.  My old van is for sale, it's a 2002 with only 400,000 miles, and runs great!


----------



## Roadrunner (Oct 24, 2014)

pismoe said:


> I miss hippy chicks !!


Go to Boulder.

Hundreds of dried up old hippy chicks there.

Many have dementia though.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 24, 2014)

Brucethethinker said:


> Sorry about showing off...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice.  You can do a lot with those.  First time I saw one was a friend from Switzerland living in the states.  He had a big West African mask on the back wall.  "Where'd you get that?"  I asked.  "Togo" came the answer.
_
They drove the van to fucking *Togo*.  _


----------



## Roadrunner (Oct 24, 2014)

Don't dwell in the dead past.

These sixties are way better than those sixties.

We got money now!!!!


----------



## Brucethethinker (Oct 24, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> Don't dwell in the dead past.
> 
> These sixties are way better than those sixties.
> 
> We got money now!!!!


I ain't got much, but it's SO much more than I had in the sixties that I feel rich.  My van is the first vehicle I've ever had that I have to make payments on.  Ouch!  But I can live in it, so it's kind of like a house payment.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 24, 2014)

NICE van, bud! Dayum! I had a conversion van for a short time but it was wonky. So I sold it 30 days after I got it. This one has all the bells and whistles..even heated seats. But...I won't ever use that function. No need where I live. However, my wrists LOVE the power windows. No more cranking up and down. And it doesn't leak, like my other car does. And the stereo? omg. To die for! Heater makes noise so that will have to be repaired eventually but not right now. I was going to put a papasan chair pad back there but those cost 70 bucks new so that will have to wait, too. Extra cushion is what I want. But for now, it will do. I am eager to go lay in it when it rains and have a nap, lol. And park at the beach and listen to the waves. Ah. Memories.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 24, 2014)

Brucethethinker said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Don't dwell in the dead past.
> ...


Exactly why I wanted THIS van. I don't know what tomorrow will bring. We don't own a house..and if anything ever happened to hubby...I don't make enough with my SS. Nobody I could go to. I may wind up living in my van. And now I can. That box with the zebra throw on it? A porta pot will fit in it cuz I checked. Bed and potty. What more could ya ask for?

The older I get..the less I need. Get a cell phone, a laptop..I'm good.


----------



## Roadrunner (Oct 24, 2014)

Brucethethinker said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > Don't dwell in the dead past.
> ...


I ain't got much either, but it is all mine, and a check comes EVERY month!!


----------



## Gracie (Oct 24, 2014)

My SS check will be here Dec 3rd they said. I look forward to it, piddly though it is. Still, its enough to keep gas in it and food, if I ever DO wind up living in it.


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 24, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> pismoe said:
> 
> 
> > I miss hippy chicks !!
> ...


Boulder is full of dried up old hippies who never grew up.........


----------



## Brucethethinker (Oct 24, 2014)

Gracie said:


> NICE van, bud! Dayum!


My other van is just like my new one, only it's a 2002.  It was used by a freight company, so if something broke that wouldn't stop freight from being moved, it wasn't fixed.  It has a million things wrong with it, but the engine, trans, brakes, handling, safety, all that stuff is good.  Broken AC, windows, doors, etc.  It had 315,000 miles when I bought it, and has 400k now.  I figured I'm getting old and I'd hate to still have some money when I die, and it would be nice to get something nice and new to last the rest of my life.  The way my van is set up I can take everything out in about 15 minutes, and make it an empty cargo van like this:







Normally, after I've been traveling around for awhile, my van looks like this, my old van a few months ago:






I've got everything a guy might need back here, refrigerator, bike, battery / inverter, guitar, clothes, tent.  And plenty of room to walk around, get dressed, whatever.

These are my hippy days, at least they're supposed to be.


----------



## Brucethethinker (Oct 24, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> I ain't got much either, but it is all mine, and a check comes EVERY month!!


Yep, social security is just like unemployment except you do'n't have to pretend to be looking for work.  The key is to learn to live cheaply!


----------



## Pogo (Oct 24, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > pismoe said:
> ...



Have you tried skin cream?


----------



## Ringel05 (Oct 24, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...


Don't live in Boulder.......  Thank God!!!!


----------



## Gracie (Oct 24, 2014)

Brucethethinker said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > I ain't got much either, but it is all mine, and a check comes EVERY month!!
> ...


I already eat like a bird. Don't go anywhere much..until now. Sold most everything I had so its down to the basics but NICE basics. I went back outside and played with it some more so those pics don't do justice to what it looks like NOW. Took some more throw pillows out there...another blanket, etc. I WOULD like to have some curtains but no way to hang them. So it will have to do, lol.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 24, 2014)

That van of yours..I could go wild in it! I'd have a mini fridge, small cookstove, tv, etc, lol.


----------



## Roadrunner (Oct 24, 2014)

Ringel05 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Boulder sucks bigtime; Alma is the place.


----------



## Brucethethinker (Oct 24, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I WOULD like to have some curtains but no way to hang them. So it will have to do, lol.


Curtains are a necessity sometimes, like when sleeping in a walmart parking lot.  I use heavy duty trash bags and magnets for curtains.  It works great!  You can see my "curtain" in the picture of my old van, it's on the door, above the window.  It's rolled up, held up with magnets.  It's real easy to let it unroll and hang down, covering the window.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 25, 2014)

I can't do the magnet thing...nothing metal on the inside. Everything has felt-like panels or vinyl or plastic. Even the windows are not deep enough for a spring rod like for cafe curtains. I am looking for african or safari print sarongs..those are pretty light so I might be able to velcro them on the glass itself or use double sided tape.


----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 25, 2014)

I know a few plain clothed undercover hippies. They've got the mini-van with the tinted windows, and maybe a baby-on-board or pro-Highway Patrol sticker. Caravanning, they're not as likely to get hassled as if they drove the psychedelic magic bus.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 25, 2014)

And today, celebrate the life of Jack Bruce of The Cream, who passed away today at age 71.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 25, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Brucethethinker said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...




  I hear you when you say you need and want less.
I kick myself in the ass everytime I have to ass up $1200.00 for my electric bill in the summer.
  Two more years and this house is gone and it's off to 400 acres and a well appointed shack in the boonies.
  Town wont see me until I run out of good whiskey.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 25, 2014)

Can I come park on the back 40?


----------



## saveliberty (Oct 25, 2014)

If you decide to update to the 70s...

...disco ball!


----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 25, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Brucethethinker said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...



"The more you know, the less you need." -Yvon Chouinard

In reaction to the financial crash, and the excesses of the '80s and '90s before that, there seems to a trend toward simplification. The tiny house movement comes to mind. 

On the other hand, the new money in the developing world like China and India is leading to a previously unrealized hyper-consumerism, where people salivate over name brand trinkets.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 25, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Can I come park on the back 40?



  Can you cook and string fence?


----------



## Gracie (Oct 26, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Can I come park on the back 40?
> ...


Yeah to both, but I'm really slow now. And crotchety. I'd just be realllllly quiet, keep to myself and shoot anyone trespassing on your property. Would that suffice? lol


----------



## Gracie (Oct 26, 2014)

Tiny houses are cool...but a tad too tiny. I'd want two put together. What I would LIKE to have, simplicity at its finest mind you, would be to "borrow" a teeny tiny patch of someones land, pay a portion of the taxes on it that fits the size I am plopped on, have a cute garden and hobbit-like house, and then when I am dead, the owner of the land can do what they want with it. Life estate, so to speak. Living in my van is possible but it doesn't mean I want to do that. Kinda like this:


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 26, 2014)

Gracie said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



  Considering we'd be about 150 miles from the mexican border,a sharp eye with a rifle would be mandatory. Look up some pics around Brackettville Texas.
   Hell,I might even consider your request if we got along.
The wife and I are both into living off the land,hunting,fishing and growing our own.
   When I say going into to town is something to be avoided I wasn't even kidding.
The night sky out there is absolutely incredible!!!!


----------



## Gracie (Oct 26, 2014)

You would love hubby. Hell, everyone loves him. He is known as The Brass Man cuz he does the scrap metal thing. Me? I'm the bitchy hermit lady that would rather be around nature and dogs and not people, lol.

You know those big and long matches for a fireplace? Jumbos? I used to be able to shoot the head off one with a 22 rifle but it has been many years so don't know if I could do it again, lol. 
Anywho...its mostly just a dream of mine. To find a little place with electric and water to sit in our rocking chairs looking at the sunset, then just dying and giving whatever we own..which is not much...to whomever gave us our little corner to "borrow" while we draw breath. Once dead...who cares? lol. 

For funzies I will look it up on google and see your slice of heaven.


----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 26, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Tiny houses are cool...but a tad too tiny. I'd want two put together. What I would LIKE to have, simplicity at its finest mind you, would be to "borrow" a teeny tiny patch of someones land, pay a portion of the taxes on it that fits the size I am plopped on, have a cute garden and hobbit-like house, and then when I am dead, the owner of the land can do what they want with it. Life estate, so to speak. Living in my van is possible but it doesn't mean I want to do that. Kinda like this:



The tiny house movement is the opposite extreme, a reflex against a trend of larger and larger houses. My house was built during the '50s and has a 1950s sized kitchen. You can't fit a 'family-sized' take and bake pizza in the oven. The bedrooms are small, and the architecture is modern (elemental and understated). 

I got rid of my truck, my only vehicle. Many people would view that as a step backward. I see it as progress. I ride my bike, walk, take public transit and use the company van for work. I've lost 23 lbs since July and I'm back down to my ideal weight. 

"If you want knowledge, add something every day. If you want wisdom, remove something every day. " -Lao Tzu


----------



## Brucethethinker (Oct 26, 2014)

I've spent the last 3 winters in florida, citrus county area.  Without trying I've found 4 places I can park my van and live for cheap or free.  There are lots of old hippies down there, some have a few bucks and own land.  A good option is to get a storage unit and a van, I think you're getting what I'm talking about.  One can easily find a trailer in a trailer park for under $10k, with lot rent about $3k / year.  It's not too hard to find a trailer for free, but when you find a free one the lot rent is usually $6k / year.


----------



## Treeshepherd (Oct 26, 2014)

Brucethethinker said:


> I've spent the last 3 winters in florida, citrus county area.  Without trying I've found 4 places I can park my van and live for cheap or free.  There are lots of old hippies down there, some have a few bucks and own land.  A good option is to get a storage unit and a van, I think you're getting what I'm talking about.  One can easily find a trailer in a trailer park for under $10k, with lot rent about $3k / year.  It's not too hard to find a trailer for free, but when you find a free one the lot rent is usually $6k / year.



There's been no hurricanes in Florida for a record number of years, or so I read. 

Sounds nice in the sunshine state, at citrus harvest time and winter. The summer would probably be much too hot and humid for my comfort.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Oct 26, 2014)

Treeshepherd said:


> Brucethethinker said:
> 
> 
> > I've spent the last 3 winters in florida, citrus county area.  Without trying I've found 4 places I can park my van and live for cheap or free.  There are lots of old hippies down there, some have a few bucks and own land.  A good option is to get a storage unit and a van, I think you're getting what I'm talking about.  One can easily find a trailer in a trailer park for under $10k, with lot rent about $3k / year.  It's not too hard to find a trailer for free, but when you find a free one the lot rent is usually $6k / year.
> ...



  Unless your old you get use to it. It's the mosquitos that will drive you nuts.


----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Oct 26, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


>


LOVE it, Esmie!!! I had one of those, too. Back in 1970 but I had the Keep On Truckin' dude painted on the back bumper (done by moi). It has a teeny tiny sink and I used a hibachi for cooking when I didn't go to a cafe or something. I adored that thing. Just adored it. 
I just found a nice 4" memory foam mattress at a yard sale yesterday for 20 bucks, so now it is completely ready for bebopping. I will take new pics cuz I added stuff.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 26, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Treeshepherd said:
> 
> 
> > Brucethethinker said:
> ...


I AM old. Not used to it either. Just got back from Oktoberfest celebration in our little town and I bought 2 hippy dresses and a cool hippy shoulder bag. They had a mirror at the hippy stall. I am ugly. Old. Wrinkled. omg. I almost cried looking in that mirror. Sigh. I DID cry when I got back to the car...my back hurt so bad just from walking the stalls and half street where the vendors had their wares I thought for sure I would have to crawl. My body is falling apart so fast now. It sucks.


----------



## Pogo (Oct 26, 2014)

Gracie said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Treeshepherd said:
> ...



Gracie, I've read your posts.... no, you're not old.


----------



## Brucethethinker (Oct 26, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I AM old....


So are most of the people in Florida.  Here's a little video I made at one of the places of which I spoke.  This is an old campground from the 1930's.  It has a cook house, shower house, stage.  People live there, and they're all old!


----------



## Grandma (Oct 26, 2014)

Brucethethinker said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I AM old....
> ...



There's an idea, Gracie - used travel trailers aren't too expensive and the lot rent at a campground is usually cheap for seasonal/yearly residents. The lot rent includes electric, water, sewage, and usually cable, so all you'd have to pay extra for would be a propane tank for cooking and occasional heating.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 27, 2014)

Grandma said:


> Brucethethinker said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...


Too big. And a vehicle to pull one to boot. The van is a V6. Space rent on campers is around 35 bucks per night. If I ever did wind up living in my car, it would be near motels..so I can use their wifi, plus who knows what car parked on the street is a guest's car? All I gotta do is figure out the Stealth Mode curtains. Been looking on google. Cheapest way is velcro'd sun guard protector material cut to fit each window. Or black poster board covered with black felt. I don't PLAN to live in my car, but I like being prepared.


----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 27, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Gracie, I've read your posts.... no, you're not old.


Gracie: This is what you need to see when you look in the mirror:


----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 27, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Tiny houses are cool...but a tad too tiny. I'd want two put together. What I would LIKE to have, simplicity at its finest mind you, would be to "borrow" a teeny tiny patch of someones land, pay a portion of the taxes on it that fits the size I am plopped on, have a cute garden and hobbit-like house, and then when I am dead, the owner of the land can do what they want with it. Life estate, so to speak. Living in my van is possible but it doesn't mean I want to do that. Kinda like this:


This  might work for a holiday cabin in the woods, to go to a few times a year for a week or so, but not for real life day in and day out.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 27, 2014)

I read on AOL news that a lady went for a walk with her dog and when she got back to her Tiny House..that happened to be on wheels...it was gone.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 27, 2014)

When I went to Oktoberfest today, I bought 2 dresses. They look like this one...one in blue, one in earthtones. Then I went to ebay and bought 4 more, lol.


----------



## Esmeralda (Oct 27, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I read on AOL news that a lady went for a walk with her dog and when she got back to her Tiny House..that happened to be on wheels...it was gone.


Oh no!!


----------



## Brucethethinker (Oct 27, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Space rent on campers is around 35 bucks per night. If I ever did wind up living in my car, it would be near motels..so I can use their wifi...


Gracie, almost every Eagles club, VFW, Moose, American Legion, etc etc in Florida has camping aval


----------



## Brucethethinker (Oct 27, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Space rent on campers is around 35 bucks per night.


Gracie, almost every Eagles club, VFW, Moose, etc etc in Florida has camping available for $5 to $10 per night.  The place I posted the video of wants about $10 / night, which includes showers.  There are lots of such places.  You can camp free at the national / state forests.  There is one trailer park close to Inverness that charges about $225 / month, BUT if you have a travel trailer, you can "store" the trailer for 6 months or so for $30 / month.  That makes your total yearly lot rent about $1575.  Don't try to figure all this out yourself, there are people who have already figured it out.


----------



## Tom Sweetnam (Nov 13, 2014)

Far out man.


----------



## Gracie (Nov 13, 2014)

Bitchin'!


----------



## Gracie (Dec 29, 2014)

I am DONE with the van. Whew!






 Below is before I added the drapes.















Now I wait for Spring. Maybe a nice Road Trip up to Big Sur would be fun.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 30, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I am DONE with the van. Whew!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WAY way cool Gracie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All it needs is a hookah centerpiece.  

Bring that thing over here, I will Load You Up with psychedelic tuneage...
And you might wanna at least paint a VW circle logo on it so it looks more authentic.  Unless you're going for the stealth-surprise effect...


----------



## Gracie (Dec 30, 2014)

I need to buy the CD of Grand Funk's "I'm Your Captain", get some patchoulie insense, and a tambourine then I will be good to go, lol.

If I painted anything on it, I would paint the Keep On Truckin' dude like I had on my VW van back in 1970.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 30, 2014)

Maybe this:


----------



## Pogo (Dec 30, 2014)

Got black lights?  Gotta have fluorescent black light.  And a dayglo poster somewhere, maybe the ceiling.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 30, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Got black lights?  Gotta have fluorescent black light.  And a dayglo poster somewhere, maybe the ceiling.


No electricity in the van for a black light. And I don't wanna put anything on my pristine ceiling, lol. This is a mix of hippie and bohemian..leaning more to bohemian. BUT...I think I will make some kind of cover for the two front seats....with the peace sign logo or some crazy hippie flowers on it with fabric paint. That will be a summer project maybe. I just want it to be WARM and SUMMERTIME..and then go on a road trip. A short one, but still..just a little jog up the coast. Maybe close to San Fran but not all the way IN. I don't like big cities. Big Sur sounds really good right now.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 30, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Got black lights?  Gotta have fluorescent black light.  And a dayglo poster somewhere, maybe the ceiling.
> ...



It's easy to do.  I could hook you up.  Picture this: dayglo posters on the back seat but they don't really come alive until you flip the hidden switch, on comes the equally-hidden black light, and voom... far out, man!


----------



## Gracie (Dec 30, 2014)

Um. Nah. I don't want to go THAT far in my memories, lol.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 30, 2014)

Gracie said:


> So...I played with my van. It was a pain in the ass to try to figure HOW I wanted this but I knew WHAT I wanted. Bean bag chair? Nope. They cost 200 bucks plus. Make my own? No clue how and no sewing machine. Crib mattress? Again, too much. Yard sale one? Nah. Don't want one with pissy smell. Twin top mattress would have fit, but too long and didn't want to experiment with cutting it to size. Frame? Build one with wood, but that means getting hubby to do a project and I wanted to do it myself. So...been thinking on this for about a month. Finally it hit me. I have a twin bed metal frame. Just cut off 2 inches so it is not so long. Did it with a hack saw and my hands are paying for it now but it worked. Slid it right in the van after taking the seats out in the back. Slapped Gracies old eggcarton doggy bed in there after removing the cover and keeping just the foam, laid it on top of the plywood I had the lumber store cut to size for me, threw some blankies on top and some body pillows. Total cost to make a bed for my van? 40 bucks for the plywood. This is the results:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you lose weight?....
Oh, never mind.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 30, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Rikurzhen said:
> 
> 
> > Why did those decked out mural vans go out of style? Anyone know?
> ...


We call those tents up here.  Much more convenient to store, too.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 30, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > So...I played with my van. It was a pain in the ass to try to figure HOW I wanted this but I knew WHAT I wanted. Bean bag chair? Nope. They cost 200 bucks plus. Make my own? No clue how and no sewing machine. Crib mattress? Again, too much. Yard sale one? Nah. Don't want one with pissy smell. Twin top mattress would have fit, but too long and didn't want to experiment with cutting it to size. Frame? Build one with wood, but that means getting hubby to do a project and I wanted to do it myself. So...been thinking on this for about a month. Finally it hit me. I have a twin bed metal frame. Just cut off 2 inches so it is not so long. Did it with a hack saw and my hands are paying for it now but it worked. Slid it right in the van after taking the seats out in the back. Slapped Gracies old eggcarton doggy bed in there after removing the cover and keeping just the foam, laid it on top of the plywood I had the lumber store cut to size for me, threw some blankies on top and some body pillows. Total cost to make a bed for my van? 40 bucks for the plywood. This is the results:
> ...


No. Just wanted more room.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 30, 2014)

I've been considering building a couple of original hippy vans and offering camping trips.  They're called vardoes and look like this:


----------



## Pogo (Dec 30, 2014)

gallantwarrior said:


> I've been considering building a couple of original hippy vans and offering camping trips.  They're called vardoes and look like this:



Nice.  Saw them travelling all over Ireland.  Tires on mine though please.


----------



## gallantwarrior (Dec 30, 2014)

Pogo said:


> gallantwarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I've been considering building a couple of original hippy vans and offering camping trips.  They're called vardoes and look like this:
> ...


I've already go several plans to build one.  You can find them on the internet.  You can build them to tow behind a vehicle, or a more traditional mode of "motorization".


----------



## WelfareQueen (Dec 30, 2014)

Gracie....back in the day.


----------

